

Zeigarnik Effect - 2a0c40
http://www.psychwiki.com/wiki/Zeigarnik_Effect

======
Shank
While it's a cool read, the lack of inline citations in the article make me
lose faith in it. There are some citations at the bottom, but they aren't
inline wiki markup.

The actual effect seems to be written in the form of cause (task interruption)
and effect (overestimation of time) but then takes a leap to say that the
overestimation was due to frustration and failure.

With only two studies, and both showing different traits associated with
interruption, it doesn't seem to be a universally accepted correlation.

~~~
radu_floricica
Well, to be fair the first citation is Baumeister and the guy isn't in the
habit of being wrong.

------
zawaideh
I've posted about it a few years ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6689741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6689741)

original article: [http://blog.sandglaz.com/zeigarnik-effect-scientific-key-
to-...](http://blog.sandglaz.com/zeigarnik-effect-scientific-key-to-better-
work)

------
readvoid
Financial Times > Tim Harford > Multi-tasking: how to survive in the 21st
century (2015-09-03)

Try this:

[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/bbf1f84a-51c2-11e5-8642-453585f2cf...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/bbf1f84a-51c2-11e5-8642-453585f2cfcd.html)

or this:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KxM7NvY...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KxM7NvYN2REJ:www.ft.com/cms/s/2/bbf1f84a-51c2-11e5-8642-453585f2cfcd.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

------
lordnacho
I shall see whether I feel compelled to read the end of this article. I got to
roughly the bit where I found out what it is, the desire to complete an
unfinished task.

If you see this before reading the article, give it a try.

------
matchagaucho
User interfaces that don't provide breadcrumbs, back buttons, wizard-steps, or
a means to "get back" to an initial state are said to evoke the Zeigarnik
effect.

